# Epox 8KRA2+ Raid BIOS Update



## fischkrampf (20. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Epox 8KRA2+ Mainboard mit einem Highpoint HPT370/372 Raid controller onboard. 

Ich möchte das Raid BIOS gerne updaten. Leider habe ich noch nirgends eine Anleitung dafür gefunden... 

Kann mir jemand von euch helfen? 


Danke schonmal im Vorraus 

bye 
fischkrampf


----------

